# ошибка установки

## shaulyn

друзья подскажите в чем проблема, скачал образ install-x86-minimal-20160119.iso     разметил диски, скачал stage3-i686-20160119.tar.bz2   разархивировал начал делать genkernel allи появилась ошибка: kernel/bounds.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set решил на старенький ноут установить Celeron M ОЗУ 512Мб

----------

## TigerJr

А можешь показать make.conf?

----------

## shaulyn

CFLAGS="-02 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="unicode X slang alsa dvd cdr bindist"

....

----------

## shaulyn

странно и образ и stage скачены для х86 процессора но если открывать /usr/src/linux/.config то там стоит Kernel64 сейчас запустил genkernel --menuconfig all и отключил эту опцию ... вроде началось Compiling 4.1.12-gentoo bzImage...

----------

## TigerJr

stage && portage - для x86, но genkernel решило вопрос по-другому. Стандартная конфигурация(/usr/src/linux/.config), которую должен сгенерировать genkernel получилась для x64, я полагаю что по-умолчанию использовался профиль portage для amd64 или ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=amd64 в make.conf

----------

